# Fair Comparison - F4:13



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

Many are interested in F4:13
Fewer had tried it
Not many people see it
most of us dream of it

Many people asked about ride quality
the birthplace(Taiwan/Italy) of F4:13

In fact i thinks from info/articles from different magazinez, forum, website we all kind of agree that this beutiful bike are partly Taiwan partly Italy

___________
Someone did mention in another thread that comparing F4:13 to ColnagoC50 or CAAD is silly.. well.. I dont think is silly if to talk about feeling amongst these bikes, yet i dont think its fair cause these bike seems to be not in the same category, thats y i think if possible,
lets compare F4:13 to some other similar bike such as
Colnago E1/Christallo, 
LOOK KG486, 
Orbea Orca,
In fact .. Giant TCR.. 
please.. help ... as cant think of all monocoque carbon bike name/model

Reason here is .. when one cant afford to go for Top of the line Carbon range, yet interested in good quality, race-able, nice/mean looking bike..

P/S: post some pic/close up of the bike while giving info/feedback.. this will make alot ppl drop jaw as too much details...


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Pinarello F4:13 - Other Comparisons...*

Hey there:

Since I have seen a few queries with respect to comparisons for the Pinarello F4:13, I felt that I should consider makinga few comments and throwing my two cents worth into the ring - as fortunately (or unfortunately according to my wife), I own and ride a number of the comparables. To be fair, the Pinarello F4:13 surprised the h_ll (I'd like to buy a vowel) out of me - it was directly comparable to and rode as well as any of my others - the top end comparables - Pinarello has done a great job in getting the same results for a few dollars less cost to you and I!

Check out the pictures...

EasyRider47


----------



## ThePorge (Nov 11, 2005)

*umpfffff!!!!*

Oh that's sick...You have more moo-la in bikes than I make in a year ;-)


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

*F4:13 Comparisions*

I had my F4:13 built up a little over a week ago and have gotten in three 50-milers with plenty of flats, rollers and climbs. Last Friday night I was having buyers remorse as I have a beautiful '04 DeRosa Merak that I really like(d). However, I had the chance to buy the F4:13 and some Boras at a phenomenal price and I couldn't pass it up. At my height (6' 4") you have to jump on good deals when the bike is in your size!

Well, within a few miles the remorse was wiped away. The Pinarello is smoother than the DeRosa, lighter and doesn't seem to give up anything in power transfer. Before the DeRosa, I had a Giant TCR Composite (too flexy and twitchy in the XL size, maybe not as pronounced in smaller sizes?) and a Prince. The F4:13 combines the best traits of those bikes and does most things better. I rode the F4:13 with both the Boras and the Kysrium SL's that were on my DeRosa just to make the comparision fair. I've had some nice bikes the last few years but I was really surprised by this bike. Also, with the Boras this thing is pure red, white and black carbon Italian bling.

At 195 lbs. I've never bought in to the light weight thing especailly as I've had many people in my lunch ride group pass me uphill on older steel bikes, but Sunday I was able to keep up with my riding buddy who always beats me on the double-digit percent climbs. I actually had enough in the tank to pip him a the top but since he was cursing at me for buying such a nice new bike the whole ride I didn't want to even attemp to show him up.

I will get around to posting pics and feel free to check out the 61cm DeRosa Merak on eBay!


----------



## 1centaur (Nov 3, 2003)

*F4:13 vs. Orca*

Since that was one of the questions, I 'll answer it:

I ditched the Orca (too flexy) for the F4:13 and am very glad I did. The Orca's a tad lighter and thus a more natural climbing bike, but the Pin's power transfer is more efficient and its comfort level is higher (don't know or care if the Onda fork helps) - it's a great rouleur bike - just stay in the saddle and power away comfortably and efficiently. Fine for centuries and stage races, IMO.

My Orca frameset will be for sale whenever I get around to it - less than 900 miles and in perfect condition (Euskatel orange, size 57); just did not dig it like I do some of my other frames. The Pinarello is not in the league of a Calfee or a Parlee which have more refined tubesets and just sound better, but it's a pleasure every time I ride it.


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*F4:13 or Colnago E1?*

Anyone compare these two bike?
Read some review in Pez and cyclingnews, and some magazine..
so far still cant made up my mind... 
I'm going to get my X'mas/New year present for my self.. 
My LSB told me that for the same price
he can offer me either one of these Carbon monocoque Top Italian Bike

Of couse if i can afford i will get both of them, well...
need some idea/detial/suggestion from u guys...


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

EasyRider47 said:


> Hey there:
> 
> Since I have seen a few queries with respect to comparisons for the Pinarello F4:13, I felt that I should consider makinga few comments and throwing my two cents worth into the ring - as fortunately (or unfortunately according to my wife), I own and ride a number of the comparables. To be fair, the Pinarello F4:13 surprised the h_ll (I'd like to buy a vowel) out of me - it was directly comparable to and rode as well as any of my others - the top end comparables - Pinarello has done a great job in getting the same results for a few dollars less cost to you and I!
> 
> ...


Robin Williams?


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

I have ridden extensively both the standard Dogma and the F4:13. I have to say, the Dogma is smoother, the F4:13 is more stout and direct. Handling is virutally identical. If you want a stiff frame (like a Prince) but some compliance due to the carbon, check out the F4:13. If you want yet a slightly smoother frame, then look at the Dogma. The Dogma is easier to fit, as it comes in more sizes. The F4:13 looks cooler. I preferred the Dogma due to it's compliant ride on chip-seal roads, but I really like the Marvel. That is one smooth frame!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

lewdvig said:


> Robin Williams?


If so then I expect we'll be seeing a photo of a Time RXR come March...


----------



## vaclm (Dec 3, 2005)

*diameter of seat tube (for fixing front derailleur) ?*



Metz said:


> I had my F4:13 built up a little over a week ago and have gotten in three 50-milers with plenty of flats, rollers and climbs. Last Friday night I was having buyers remorse as I have a beautiful '04 DeRosa Merak that I really like(d). However, I had the chance to buy the F4:13 and some Boras at a phenomenal price and I couldn't pass it up. At my height (6' 4") you have to jump on good deals when the bike is in your size!
> 
> Well, within a few miles the remorse was wiped away. The Pinarello is smoother than the DeRosa, lighter and doesn't seem to give up anything in power transfer. Before the DeRosa, I had a Giant TCR Composite (too flexy and twitchy in the XL size, maybe not as pronounced in smaller sizes?) and a Prince. The F4:13 combines the best traits of those bikes and does most things better. I rode the F4:13 with both the Boras and the Kysrium SL's that were on my DeRosa just to make the comparision fair. I've had some nice bikes the last few years but I was really surprised by this bike. Also, with the Boras this thing is pure red, white and black carbon Italian bling.
> 
> ...



Hello, can u tell me what is the external diameter of the seat tube ? I have to order a front derailleur and i dont know which diameter to choose (my F4:13 frame is not arrived yet !)

Thank u very much for youre reply

email : [email protected]


----------



## ThePorge (Nov 11, 2005)

*Ok, now we're gettin somewhere*

I just finished my 3rd ride on my F4:13. The first two trips out were a bit disappointing. Day one was interrupted continuously due to a set post that wouldn't stay put. 5 miles from the house and rain drops started pelting my face which caused a quick U'ee. Back at the house some adjustments to the handlebar angle (very important with FSA K-wings I'm finding out) and some emory cloth to the seat post. Day two...Bike feels like a turd climbing. Partly my fault due to the fact that I have ridden Shimano STI the last 15 years and at the start of every climb I was shifting completely wrong with the new Campy. Still, I knew I couldn't put it all off to my blown shifting. Also the underside of my wrists are starting to hurt. My wrist I knew was caused by the K-Wing turned to far, but the slow climbing I wasn't to sure about. Back at the house I rotated the bar back down a bit. Then I pulled the rear wheel off and found a lose axle nut. I also remembered that when I got the wheels last week and put the cassette on I hadn't tightened the cassette nut fully. Cassette tightened! Axle tightened! Day 3...First a quick check of air pressure which reveals and 80psi front. Quick top-off on both tires to 110psi. To get out of my neighborhood I have a quick 13% climb...SHA-ZAM! The bike seems to glide right up! I sit down at the top and enjoy the H#LL out of this ride. I finally get to notice that this bike rides great and is stiff in the rear. Now keep and mind that I'm 6'3" @ 190lbs and smaller people may not get the feel that I got, but this bike is freaking awesome! Well, that's my opinion anyway. Take it for what it's worth. Other bikes I've ridden are C'Dale R-800 (STI-105). Pinarello Steel I bought used, I don't remember the model (STI-105 from C'Dale). Colnago MasterLiteX (Dura-Ace). Look 231 (Dura-Ace). F4:13 set up with Campy Chorus shifters, brakes and derailleurs. FSA MegaExo Cranks, K-Wing bar and K-Force stem. Wheels are Mike Garcia Speedcific Niobium 30s with Vittoria Diamante Pro tires. And just one last note, the Pinarello red and FSA red is the same color and really ties everything together on this bike.

George


----------

